# Directions



## Barbara L (Aug 5, 2005)

A wife was making a breakfast of fried eggs for her husband.  Suddenly her husband burst into the kitchen.  "Careful...CAREFUL!  Put in some more butter!  Oh good grief!  You're cooking too many at once.  TOO MANY!  Turn them!  TURN THEM NOW!  We need more butter.  Oh good grief!  WHERE are we going to get MORE BUTTER?  They're going to STICK!  Careful...CAREFUL!  I said be CAREFUL!  You NEVER listen to me when you're cooking!  Never!  Turn them!  Hurry up!  Are you CRAZY?  Have you LOST your mind?  Don't forget to salt them.  You know you always forget to salt them.  Use the salt. USE THE SALT!  THE SALT!"
    The wife stared at him.  "What on earth is wrong with you?  You think I don't know how to fry a couple of eggs?
    The husband calmly replied, "I just wanted to show you what it feels like when I'm driving.
 
This was in my pastor's e-newsletter tonight.
 
 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 5, 2005)

Hilarious!  I loved it!


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 5, 2005)

That's great Barbara!!


----------



## Raven (Aug 6, 2005)

LOL!  Love it!

Of course I could never show this to my wife but... oh! Hi Honey!  I didn't see you standing there... What are you doing with that... OH GOD CALL THE Ü╒æºç......... [NO CARRIER]


----------



## linda gayle (Aug 7, 2005)

I love that, My Husband says my favorite time to talk to him is when he is driving, I say that is the best time, because he can't leave.....


Songbird


----------

